# MaxiRaw Recommendations...



## Ciaran (Jul 15, 2009)

Just been checking out the MaxiRaw site for the first time.. Thinking about giving the WPI Intensity a go.. Seems good quality but just wondering if anyone has been using MaxiRaw products for an extended or short period of time and had good results and how does it taste..?

Do you think its worth the extra money compared to MyProtein?

Thanks.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Cost is negligible as maxiRAW has free delivery.

Im going through a bag of WPI intensity in chocolate quickly as it tastes really nice.

Nobody is going to have any long term feedback / results as its only just been launched. So far Im quite impressed though.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> Cost is negligible as maxiRAW has free delivery.


Hi

We also offer free delivery when you spend over £40. 

MP


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi
> 
> We also offer free delivery when you spend over £40.
> 
> MP


I wasnt going to reply and I understand you defending MP obviously however, theres no minimum spend required with maxiRAW for free delivery


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I don't understand how one company can do it free and others can't or won't and the free ones don't always reflect in the price of there stuff


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I've just registered and am going to order to see what their products are like + you get a free £25 worth of goodies


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

1010AD said:


> I don't understand how one company can do it free and others can't or won't and the free ones don't always reflect in the price of there stuff


I think it's referred to as taking the ****

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> I think it's referred to as taking the ****
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is a real p*ss take is saying because your product contains a certain ingredient it will promote super muscle gains.

And then only add 10% of what is the dosage needed for that effect to be seen.

For example 40mg of Beta Ecdysterone added to a protein powder to give 'dianabol like effects' when the clinical trials showed that 400mg is a required dosage for any sort of muscle development enhancement.

Companies that do that really are taking the p*ss not to mention treating its customers like dumbasses.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree with you tinytom but that was a long time ago.

Also, remember the group who tested a load of proteins for %ages? There were VERY few invluding major brands that made their label claims!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just ordered mine, I'll let you know what its like


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Tempted to purchase something just for the free goody bag...


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

They have got a good deal on the maximuscle promax meals at the moment as they are half price.

I just ordered some as with the 20% maxiRAW discount they work out at £1 per serving and the nutritional profile including 55g protein per serving is very good value and very handy!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

How do you get 20% discount?


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

miller25 said:


> How do you get 20% discount?


The 20% discount is open to all members so when you click on the Maximuscle link at the top of the page and browse the products you will see the normal product prices crossed out and your member prices alongside.

If you have any questions regarding any of our products feel free to PM me at any time.

Terry.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> I agree with you tinytom but that was a long time ago.
> 
> Also, remember the group who tested a load of proteins for %ages? There were VERY few invluding major brands that made their label claims!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you talking about recently or a few years ago?

I think people are more sceptical now because of the recent issues and rightly so as you get loads of people popping up selling their super duper cheap and lovely tasting protein which as we now know didnt contain the specified ingredients and that was taking money away from the real companies who actually have proper brand testing.

Last year I can bet several mainstream companies sold less because of the cowboys and thats not right considering that its peoples health/diets/physique that is on the line.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Just thinking about ordering the WPC myself.

Seems a fair enough price especially with the freebies.

Any views flavour wise?

And i'm guessing that maximuscle being one of the big players in the supp market that it's going to contain what it says on the label?

Or am I being naive?


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Are you talking about recently or a few years ago?
> 
> I think people are more sceptical now because of the recent issues and rightly so as you get loads of people popping up selling their super duper cheap and lovely tasting protein which as we now know didnt contain the specified ingredients and that was taking money away from the real companies who actually have proper brand testing.
> 
> Last year I can bet several mainstream companies sold less because of the cowboys and thats not right considering that its peoples health/diets/physique that is on the line.


Recently as in last summer.

I agree, it's not right that products are filled with "crap". The people using them are relying on the contents to be as the manufacturers claim.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Just thinking about ordering the WPC myself.
> 
> Seems a fair enough price especially with the freebies.
> 
> ...


I am in no way associated with them apart from being lucky enough to have won a bag of WPI.

WPC should taste better than the WPI (it's usually the case) and judging how nice the Choc WPI is then the WPC should be good too.

Checkout the maxiraw site, there's info on there regarding batch testing etc. Alternatively I'm sure they will answer any queries you might have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I think people are more sceptical now because of the recent issues and rightly so as you get loads of people popping up selling their super duper cheap and lovely tasting protein which as we now know didnt contain the specified ingredients and that was taking money away from the real companies who actually have proper brand testing.
> 
> Last year I can bet several mainstream companies sold less because of the cowboys and thats not right considering that its peoples health/diets/physique that is on the line.


Spot-fcukin-on.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just received my 5kg of Maxiraw WPI, chocolate flavour.

Bloody lovely stuff and the free pack was great also. Mixes really easily.

Going to order some of their creatine next.


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

How long did it take your request to join to be authorised? - been quite a while for me and not heard anything. If it takes any longer than a day or 2 they are going to lose a customer in me before I even started!

Also, whats in the free goody bag? is it worth holding out for? got to be honest, generally I avoid maximuscle - was prepared to give them a shot but running out of patience


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

plym30 said:


> How long did it take your request to join to be authorised? - been quite a while for me and not heard anything. If it takes any longer than a day or 2 they are going to lose a customer in me before I even started!
> 
> Also, whats in the free goody bag? is it worth holding out for? got to be honest, generally I avoid maximuscle - was prepared to give them a shot but running out of patience


Hi there,

Can you PM me with your email address and I'll investigate for you if you still haven't been approved.

Apologies for the wait.

Terry.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Worth waiting for in my opinion!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BadBoyR (May 21, 2010)

CJones said:


> Just received my 5kg of Maxiraw WPI, chocolate flavour.
> 
> Bloody lovely stuff and the free pack was great also. Mixes really easily.
> 
> Going to order some of their creatine next.


How much did it cost?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BadBoyR said:


> How much did it cost?


£69.99


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Is this the same as Maximuscle or is it a budget version?


----------



## BadBoyR (May 21, 2010)

Also any certified test results?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.maxiraw.com/

Every batch is checked


----------



## BadBoyR (May 21, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> http://www.maxiraw.com/
> 
> Every batch is checked


A lot of companies state this, where are the certificates?

I forgot I had signed up but £15 more than Myprotein for 5kg WPC flavoured.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Can anyone comment on how this compares to optimum nutrition 100% whey?

£69.99 for 200 serving is attractive compared to 140 for £80

I used to use maximuscle but found the ON better on my stomach..IBS!


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Can anyone comment on how this compares to optimum nutrition 100% whey?
> 
> £69.99 for 200 serving is attractive compared to 140 for £80
> 
> I used to use maximuscle but found the ON better on my stomach..IBS!


In case you weren't aware it's still double points on maxiraw protein until tomorrow so with the WPI intensity for example you'll get 700 points instead of 350 which is £7.00 in reward points! Every point is worth a penny which you can bank for future orders.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

MaxiRAW said:


> In case you weren't aware it's still double points on maxiraw protein until tomorrow so with the WPI intensity for example you'll get 700 points instead of 350 which is £7.00 in reward points! Every point is worth a penny which you can bank for future orders.


Thanks for the heads up on the reward points..just placed an order for 2x2.5kg of WPI intensity so I should have got 1600 reward points in total if I'm not mistaken?

Looked at my account details and it says I have zero points, maybe it doesn't show straight away?

Thanks

Are you still up maylands?

Edit just read this on the site:

Points earned will be allocated at despatch of your order.

Edit 2: account shows I have 805 points ??


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the reward points..just placed an order for 2x2.5kg of WPI intensity so I should have got 1600 reward points in total if I'm not mistaken?
> 
> Looked at my account details and it says I have zero points, maybe it doesn't show straight away?
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for ordering with us.

You should have 800 points for 2 x 2.5kg of intensity which is £8.00 off your next order. It's usually 200 points for 2.5kg.

Cheers

Terry


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for ordering with us.

You should have 800 points for 2 x 2.5kg of intensity which is £8.00 off your next order. It's usually 200 points for 2.5kg.

Cheers

Terry


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

MaxiRAW said:


> Thanks for ordering with us.
> 
> You should have 800 points for 2 x 2.5kg of intensity which is £8.00 off your next order. It's usually 200 points for 2.5kg.
> 
> ...


Cheers, that makes sense...

Didnt realise the points on the site quoted for each product had already been doubled.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

The points really make a big difference 

Nothing like free supplements


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Not impressed by there despatch times so far..ordered Sunday night and still not on the van.

You might need to fix your site as it says this on my order:

Orders you have placed

July 31, Reference: 123456, Status: In supplier warehouse, being packed

Protein

WPI Intensity 5kg

Your order has been shipped by DPD

Is it in the warehouse or been shipped? LOL

I know its not been shipped as I never got an email from dpd saying its out for delivery, just find it strange that the warehouse is up the road from me and its taking its time to get to me.

Would be good if you offered a collection service?


----------

